

KPCB's Mary Meeker 2015 Internet Trends Report - randomname2
http://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/internet-trends-v1

======
digisth
ReCode has a helpful (partial) summary: [http://recode.net/2015/05/27/mary-
meekers-2015-internet-tren...](http://recode.net/2015/05/27/mary-
meekers-2015-internet-trends-slides/)

------
randomname2
Summary about the market:

She "remains optimistic" while "growth rates for leaders... are slowing," and
warning that global tech puiblic/private financings are now 17% above 1999
levels and "there are pockets of Internet company overvaluation but there are
also pockets of undervaluation".

